

Show HN: Taxa – A tiny language inside JavaScript to enforce type signatures - dmotz
https://github.com/dmotz/taxa

======
gcanti
Lately I've seen on HN a few attempts to add runtime type checking to
JavaScript. I'm happy with that, as in my experience adding a bunch of asserts
in strategic places can really speed up prototyping and development, you
become more confident, and chances are that you can catch bugs earlier. In the
same vein I wrote a library that adds runtime type checking based on type
combinators [1], check it out, we can share some ideas.

[1] [https://github.com/gcanti/tcomb](https://github.com/gcanti/tcomb)

------
smt88
It would be nice if there were a drop-in, pass-through replacement for Taxa to
use in production environments. It might even just be a configuration flag:
t(true) or t(false), for example.

That way, while debugging, I could use Taxa's type-checking. Then by changing
one line or setting the flag differently, I could disable it in production.

~~~
dmotz
I was thinking along the same lines and just pushed up an addition to do so.
(t.disable())

